# hello to all on unpleasant street



## monster steve (Oct 27, 2004)

just saying hi to all of you, im really new here so please bear with me. If ya have any tips for me while im here on unpleasant street, please share them with me. Thanks Monster Steve


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Steve. I split this post out of the thread you put it in because it really had nothing to do with the thread it was in. You should have started this as a new thread in the Welcome Room, so I moved it there for you.

Welcome to the site and forums monster steve. Look around and post away!  Just try to keep it on topic. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome monster steve, glad you could join us.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

monster steve said:


> just saying hi to all of you, im really new here so please bear with me. If ya have any tips for me while im here on unpleasant street, please share them with me. Thanks Monster Steve


_Welcome to the asylum .. I mean the forum, nice to have you with us and we look forward to reading your posts  _


----------

